# Ammount of Light for a 10 GAL



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Alrighty...I've got a 40 watt 50/50 (6700k/10000k) daylight CF on top of my 10 gal tank...how would the light intensity be classified (low,medium,high)? Im guessing medium but ??? These are the plants I plan on using...do you all foresee any problem???

Anubias barteri var 'nana'
Blyxa japonica
Didiplis diandra (Blood Stargrass)
Eleocharis parvula (Dwarf Hairgrass)
Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba' (HC)
Hemianthus micranthemoides (Pearl Grass)
Microsorum pteropus (Java Fern)
Vesicularia ferriei (Weeping Moss)

FYI this tank will be supplemented w/ co2 and flourish, flourish excel, and flourish iron on top of ADA Amazonia substrate


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks good to me.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

It'll be a high light tank.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh yeah...I ignored the part without fertilizing. If you're only going to do the Flourish line (with excel unnecessary with CO2 addition) you'll have to watch for algae.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

The HC is your most likely problem (I think) - as long as it isn't shaded, it should be A-OK.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I think ADA recommends dosing at least K with the aquasoil


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

BJRuttenberg said:


> Alrighty...I've got a 40 watt 50/50 (6700K/10,000K) daylight CF on top of my 10 gal tank...FYI this tank will be supplemented w/ CO2 and flourish, flourish excel, and flourish iron on top of ADA Amazonia substrate


I have a 10g tank with pressurized CO2 and an Orbit 2x40w fixture. I replaced the front dual actinic bulb with a ADA 36w 8000K bulb. http://www.adgshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=108-060 The rear bulb is the standard 40w dual daylight 6700K/10,000K. This combination works really well.

BJRuttenberg, I have Seachem's Dosing Chart in Microsoft Excel format. PM me your email addy if you can use it and I'll send it to you. It's based on this chart: http://www.seachem.com/support/PlantDosingChart.html


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

So consensus is that I should dose macro nutrients and flourish...and the tank is okay to grow all the plants listed???


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

BJRuttenberg said:


> So consensus is that I should dose macro nutrients and flourish...and the tank is okay to grow all the plants listed???


No plants are going to grow without nutrients, CO2 and O2. I hope that his helps!


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

java moss?


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

I'ts funny though, some of the best growth I have ever had in a planted tank came from a 29 gal. I kept some years ago before I even knew what macro nutrients were...my fish supplied most everything (along with some flourish)


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

There's neoglorian mossafernium.


----------

